# lawn mower stalls



## garry fleming (Jul 25, 2008)

I have a 3.5 hp push lawn mower(Brigg's and Straton).Every time I cut at an angle, like the side of a hill , it stalls. I have a full tank of gas and it runs good on the flat ground. Puzzled!


----------



## kiss_alive (Jan 11, 2008)

has it always done this or is it a new problem. please post the model code and serial numbers off of the engine. how steep is the hill


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Check the oil level.


----------



## kiss_alive (Jan 11, 2008)

K-B said:


> Check the oil level.


oil won't have nothing to do with it unless it has a low oil shutoff which i doubt. a engine will run with no oil untill it over heats and seizes up. when you return it to level does it re-start easy. sounds like the hill is too steep and it quits from lack of fuel to the engine.


----------



## garry fleming (Jul 25, 2008)

The hill is roughly at a forty five degree angle about 5 feet high.It use to work just fine but as of lately, it's stalling.


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

kiss_alive said:


> oil won't have nothing to do with it unless it has a low oil shutoff which i doubt. a engine will run with no oil untill it over heats and seizes up. when you return it to level does it re-start easy. sounds like the hill is too steep and it quits from lack of fuel to the engine.


If there is excessive oil in the crankcase, mowing at an angle can force oil up into places where it shouldn't be, and choke the engine.


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

garry fleming said:


> The hill is roughly at a forty five degree angle about 5 feet high.It use to work just fine but as of lately, it's stalling.


Could you get the model and serial off the engine? Or, just tell me, how is the carburetor mounted? Right on the gas tank, or is it separate from the tank?

Another possibility is water in the gas.


----------

